# considering leaving my wife



## big brown desk (Jun 7, 2013)

I have been married for 19 years, I have 2 kids 17 and 12. I would say like others my wife and I have become roommates. We rarely have sex,she sleeps with my son not with me. I guess Im on here looking for advise.


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Is there more info you can give?

How long have you guys been like this?

She should not be sleeping in a bed with a 12 year old. 

Are you out of shape? Is she?

Rarely meaning once a month?

Have you ruled out an affair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## big brown desk (Jun 7, 2013)

My wife and I havent slept in the same bed for a number of years. I spent 2 years traveling for my job and was only home weekends. Sex is probably once a month or every 6 weeks. I'm not out of shape and she isnt either we both take care of ourselves physically. I wouldnt suspect her having an affair. I have been texting an old friend and she asks me more questions about me than my wife does.


----------



## just_about_done (Feb 6, 2013)

UH OH! You done gone and done it now.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

theres just not information here to endorse your decision. If your looking for support or advice, you cant let yourself off this easy.

If your just venting........well then..........good luck.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Which child does she sleep with - the 12 yr. old or the 17 yr. old?

Is your old friend that you are texting with female? If so, are you in an emotional affair with her?


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Unhappy husband not getting enough sex texts old female friend and talks about issues.

Yeah, that's gonna go well.


----------



## just_about_done (Feb 6, 2013)

Gabriel said:


> Unhappy husband not getting enough sex texts old female friend and talks about issues.
> 
> Yeah, that's gonna go well.


Pshhh.. I'm sure it's nothing like that.


----------



## Eliserobin78 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't the old friend sway before you exhausted all possibilities with your wife. Get to the bottom of your relationship first. If it's not meant to be then leave. Having a conversation with a old friend could possible end bad. To many people get hurt. Try a marriage counselor. Maybe she feels distance because of work, she might of check out because she probably thought you check out. Just give it all you got for your family.


----------

